# Packaging!



## Ralph-YK (Feb 11, 2020)

Memory stick, along with the packaging it came in.


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 11, 2020)

I couldn't help but.......
 
but what a waste of paper!
WL


----------



## SueEK (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh dear, that’s not very ‘green’ is it?


----------



## Docb (Feb 11, 2020)

As somebody who used to have a retail business........ Packaging is there to protect and identify the product.  It is also there, especially with smaller items, to allow it to be handled more easily and to prevent theft when displayed.  Those complaining about packaging would be amongst the first to start whinging if their thingy turned up with cosmetic damage and a bit dirty because it had been stuck in a brown envelope after rolling around in a box amongst others for a while. Also, the thing requires identifying paper work and this often accounts for the size of the outer packaging.  

The packaging is there because the customer wants it.  If the supplier could get people to buy things without it, they would get rid of it because sometimes it costs more than the product.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 11, 2020)

Hmmm no wonder this planet is in trouble !!


----------



## Ljc (Feb 12, 2020)

Tee G said:


> Hmmm no wonder this planet is in trouble !!


I totally agree. The amount of packaging these days  is ridiculous.


----------



## Docb (Feb 12, 2020)

Ljc said:


> I totally agree. The amount of packaging these days  is ridiculous.



Go back to the original post and look at the item in the blister pack.  If you were in a shop and had the option of buying the item as packaged or buying it from a box of loose ones from behind the counter and picked out by a store assistant, which would you go for?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 12, 2020)

I'm ok with the size of the display packaging on this. It the size of the envelope. It could be smaller and protect the item as well. Or even better, as it would go through a letter box easier.
Also, I'd ordered another memory stick, and a couple of other items, at the same time. All from Amazon. (free postage if bought together, and cheaper than the shops). They're all coming separately. Two came in a box that could have fitted everything.
In the past I've had bigger items come in smaller plastic 'envelopes' (flattish sealed bags), with no padding.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 12, 2020)

As for 'shop'/display packaging, I remember CD ROMs coming. In Massive boxes. Music section they were just in the jewel case. CD cases do get damaged, so a little more packaging is needed there.
Someone noticed. Compare CD cases with DVD cases. (For the same size discs.)


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 12, 2020)

Two more items came today (middle, padded, and right, plastic). One is for someone else. I'm now completely broke.


----------



## Grldtnr (Feb 13, 2020)

Docb said:


> As somebody who used to have a retail business........ Packaging is there to protect and identify the product.  It is also there, especially with smaller items, to allow it to be handled more easily and to prevent theft when displayed.  Those complaining about packaging would be amongst the first to start whinging if their thingy turned up with cosmetic damage and a bit dirty because it had been stuck in a brown envelope after rolling around in a box amongst others for a while. Also, the thing requires identifying paper work and this often accounts for the size of the outer packaging.
> 
> The packaging is there because the customer wants it.  If the supplier could get people to buy things without it, they would get rid of it because sometimes it costs more than the product.


As a former postie, I agree with you on aspects of handling, far easier to process items packed in A4 ,C5 formats, than smaller sizes.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 16, 2020)

Had some blank CDs (CD-R) delivered today. This time the packaging was more of an actual issue.
There wasn't enough packaging/padding inside the box.
As seems usual, came in an oversized box. (Not as bad as some orders..) Problem was insufficient packing inside. And the cello wrap was broken, so the lower discs were spread over the box, getting scratched.
Scratched discs cause errors when writing & reading, .
Just got them a couple of hours ago, so haven't tried using them yet.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 18, 2020)

Amazon has rejected my review of above item. No reason given. They also say I can provide trader & packaging feedback. Follow a link (to a amazone.co.uk page); follow another link on that page (to a amazone.com page, American site). Which doesn't let me do squat.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 18, 2020)

This is the first time I've had to contact Amazon with an issue. Someone else posted a review with the same issue. Confused with all the link following to leave feedback. Ended up in a chat, and guy said sometime about pages were not for feed back. Thing said to leave feedback follow link. Ugh
I'm going off Amazon. 
One problem trying to return, I'm shielding. Other, I'm not sure any of the discs are damaged. Nothing obvious. If some discs fail it's too late. If they keep having this packaging issue, people will be getting dameaged discs, which will loose them data & waste discs


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 18, 2020)

I think they're offering me a part refund and I don't have to return.
I was wanting to provide feed back as much as anything, so they can improve the packaging & avoid issues.
Issues with the website and a bit of a bother in the end.
It's a consumable that could have been a repeat order.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 13, 2020)

Yet another over sized box (I didn't bother posting a couple), possibly the worse.
This is with the full packing material still in the box!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 28, 2020)

Got another delivery today. (Yes, lots of spending! Too much time sat at home with nothing to do!)
Instead of putting package on my doorstep and standing back (like it says in the email they sent), delivery man was stood at the door ready to hand it to me. Ugh. At least they was wearing a mask.
One of the items, the box is clearly scuffed. And the webcam has a scratch on the top. I've still to finish checking.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 28, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Instead of putting package on my doorstep and standing back (like it says in the email they sent), delivery man was stood at the door ready to hand it to me.


I point downwards then give a thumbs up, but simply don’t open the door. The amount of packaging is scandalous.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 28, 2020)

Amazon themselves pack very efficiently. Third party suppliers, you take your chance. Only one company I've dealt with that would get 5 stars for packaging is seriousreaders.com. I try not to buy stuff from the US because of past experience in that regard.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2020)

LOL - so do Roche when sending pump consumables mikey!  Sure keep my recycling bin full anyway.


----------



## HenryBennett (Jul 28, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Amazon themselves pack very efficiently.


Especially Kindle books


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 28, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Amazon themselves pack very efficiently. Third party suppliers, you take your chance. Only one company I've dealt with that would get 5 stars for packaging is seriousreaders.com. I try not to buy stuff from the US because of past experience in that regard.


A lot the items (not that many! really, I've not been spending _All_ my money!) were 'fulfilled' by Amazon, with a number actually sold by them. Buying them all together got me free postage. The order gets split up and arrives separately though.
Todays box wasn't as bad for oversized. Though the items inside were still loose, and some room to move, they were more tightly packed that other deliveries. Less likely to break items. And the blank DVDs are in a cake box (good plastic storage container).


----------

